# M6 Hinterbau hat Spiel / Luft !!!



## Deleted 66735 (4. August 2008)

Habe bei meinem neuem M6 nach der ersten Testfahrt festgestellt daß der Hinterbau SPIEL hat , kann aber nicht orten woher das Spiel bei den vielen Hebeln kommt !?
Hat jemand das selbe bei seinem M6  Hinterbau feststellen können ?
Bitte um alle Tipps !


----------



## Christiaan (4. August 2008)

Alle Bolzen andrehen, sollte mann schon vor erster Fahr machen, die hapt bolzen beim Tretlager lossen sich bei Intense am einfachsten, nicht vergessen erst die sicherungs inbuzschraubenzu lockern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (10. August 2008)

hab da auch glei a frage. mein m3 hat am hinterbau wenn ich den sattel hebe spiel (seitlich kein spiel). sind definitiv die buchsen bzw. distanzhülsen vom dämpfer....
kann ich so die nächsten wochen weiter fahren oder sollte ich das lieber bleiben lass weil sonst schnell weitere schäden auftreten könnten?
grüße


----------

